# CELLULAR and MOBILE TELEPHONES



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a few questions regarding the availability of services and use of mobile telephones in the Philippines.

I have always heard people talking about purchasing their "load" for their mobile phone devices. Do they not have monthly services available there like the rest of the world? Is this your only option in the Philippines is to purchase a "load" and then when it is used up...go back and buy more "load"?

Also, just about everyone I have met in the Philippines seems to have two phone numbers...a regular mobile phone as well as a Global number...(?)

Why would anyone...especially the locals...need both of these two optional phone numbers.

Can someone or anyone clarify the cellular services in the Philippines and outline the products and services available and perhaps suggest the best route to go when I arrive there so I can actually purchase the right product and service for my needs?

My only requirements, as simple as they are, will be to have a great phone device that I can make a call on whenever I need it...

I would be interested to hear some of the best stories as well as the horror stories about the Philippine options for cellular services.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes, there's plans. Most people get loads because they think its cheaper as they only need to use the money in their pocket, poor people don't have bank accounts to make the payments, and people don't want a 2 yr plan.

Loads are a genius idea....how the telecom owners in Asia are billionaires.

Google Smart and Globe and you'll see what's there.

But I would use loads until you settle down to see who's the strongest signal. Also if family members have the same sim so it's cheaper to text/call them.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I have a few questions regarding the availability of services and use of mobile telephones in the Philippines.
> 
> I have always heard people talking about purchasing their "load" for their mobile phone devices. Do they not have monthly services available there like the rest of the world? Is this your only option in the Philippines is to purchase a "load" and then when it is used up...go back and buy more "load"?
> 
> ...


There are the big 4 Globe, Sun Smart and PLDT. PLDT is also the primary owner of Smart. If you subscribe to Globe, and call Smart or Sun it cost more than if you call another Globe. Most people text here as it only cost in some cases 1 peso. In most cases from the mobiles you can't call a landline number, thats an add on. PLDT does have a chip for mobile that is a Landline and you can call Landline.
Globe Smart Sun chips are cheap 50 pesos. 
You can get a monthly subscription post paid, I don't know anyone who has that. You can also get internet on the mobiles, but is pretty expensive. You can get a load anywhere. I personally have a dual Sim phone I have a globe and a PLDT chip. I don't use the internet thru the phone because the service is intermittent and most of the big shopping malls have free wireless.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

When someone over here is buying a "load' they are referring to prepaid credits (sold in 100p, 300p and 500p increments). The costs of texts vary, from 1p to 2p depending on which Carrier they are being sent between.

There are plans similar to the states where you sign a 2 year contract and pay monthly. There are limits on minutes and texts (read the contract's fine print).

Cellular services is spotty and over subscribed. So even if you have a great signal, you can still have issues making a call during peak times. Also, depending on where you hang your hat, you may have better coverage with Smart/PLDT vs. Globe/Sun. This is why some people have both Sim chips. Those people with 2 chips have the choice of buying a dual sim phone or 2 cell phones.

I would start out with a prepaid (Load) sim until you see how much you are spending per month. If you are going to be in a metro area, either carrier (Globe or Smart) should work fine. 500p for me now lasts almost 2 months, plus you get 50+ free texts with the load card. If you are doing a lot of business and texting, 500p may not be enough. When I was working here before I could burn thru 500p in one day.

To use data on your cell phone can cost about 20p per half hour. Again, the throughput is not always usable.

I am not sure what c_acton was referring to about sims that can't call landlines. I have never had an issue calling a landline from a mobile. You just have to know the dialing sequence. However, calls between a landline and a cell phone are considered long distance. The rates are costly and I do not recommend doing that unless absolutely necessary. For this reason you will see businesses advertising both landline and mobile numbers for contact.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

We had unlimited wifi on a phone for 1000P a month. Usually worked good enough out in Samar. But Smart Bro sucked which is odd since its also a cellular signal.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PLDT DSL Internet with Land line*



Cebu Citizen said:


> I have a few questions regarding the availability of services and use of mobile telephones in the Philippines.
> 
> I have always heard people talking about purchasing their "load" for their mobile phone devices. Do they not have monthly services available there like the rest of the world? Is this your only option in the Philippines is to purchase a "load" and then when it is used up...go back and buy more "load"?
> 
> ...


I have PLDT DSL/wifi built into unit, 3 mbps, phone package, it comes with a land line and you can buy a SIM card for 250 peso's (from the PLDT office only) for your cell phone it doesn't require loading (you can't load it) and you can make a call from anywhere to and from your house land line, you can also buy an additional SIM card and make calls from one cell phone to the other, plan runs me 1,299 Peso's a month.

Most phones here have more than one SIM card slot and that's a good thing, weather here can be extreme and if one company gets taken out you can use the other for making calls, If your traveling you could also lose cell service so back up is a good thing. SIM cards from Globe, Sun, Smart aren't expensive and can be purchased at most spots but do require loading, it's a real pain I agree and another negative with these companies is the constant advertising they send you.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I have PLDT DSL/wifi built into unit, 3 mbps, phone package, it comes with a land line and you can buy a SIM card for 250 peso's (from the PLDT office only) for your cell phone it doesn't require loading (you can't load it) and you can make a call from anywhere to and from your house land line, you can also buy an additional SIM card and make calls from one cell phone to the other, plan runs me 1,299 Peso's a month.
> 
> Most phones here have more than one SIM card slot and that's a good thing, weather here can be extreme and if one company gets taken out you can use the other for making calls, If your traveling you could also lose cell service so back up is a good thing. SIM cards from Globe, Sun, Smart aren't expensive and can be purchased at most spots but do require loading, it's a real pain *I agree and another negative with these companies is the constant advertising they send you*.


And they charge you for receiving them. I believe you can turn them off.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the awesome feedback...particularly the detailed info from mcalleyboy...great info with prices! This really helps me sort out the available mobile telephone options and applicable pricing. Thanks again to everyone for your invaluable services to the members of this forum.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Hopefully...(mcalleyboy)...these companies are not charging text message rates for all the unnecessary advertising they send...that would certainly be a double negative issue...receiving all the unwanted ads and then having to pay for the messages.

Here in the US there are negatives also. My big one is if you buy a new phone, it comes with a bunch of garbage apps preloaded on the device from the factory and most of them cannot be shut off or removed and if you don't use them, they still drain your battery reserves!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> My big one is if you buy a new phone, it comes with a bunch of garbage apps preloaded on the device from the factory and most of them cannot be shut off or removed and if you don't use them, they still drain your battery reserves!


Here here! Just got a Galaxy S5 and want to clean it up. Hopefully it's explained on Google somewhere!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Good luck! I have tried everything to clean up my Android and it seems it can't be done. These companies pay big bucks to have their app added and the cellular companies make it impossible to disable them! My battery won't last one day...even if I never use my phone...bummer!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cell Phone Adverstising*



Gary D said:


> And they charge you for receiving them. I believe you can turn them off.


So true these advertisements rob you of the load (sometimes they offer deals but I don't need them) trouble is I don't know how to shut that off, my back up SIM card is Globe, now that I use my PLDT I hardly use Globe anymore but need to find out how to shut off Globe advertising.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Here here! Just got a Galaxy S5 and want to clean it up. Hopefully it's explained on Google somewhere!


you can root any android phone its very easy. All mine are rooted and all the bloated software is gone.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> So true these advertisements rob you of the load (sometimes they offer deals but I don't need them) trouble is I don't know how to shut that off, my back up SIM card is Globe, now that I use my PLDT I hardly use Globe anymore but need to find out how to shut off Globe advertising.


I haven't done this myself but I believe you can text a stop message to a certain number. Try asking a few locals, I'm sure they will know.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

That would be awesome to be able to clean ALL the junk that I don't want or need off of my Android! Thanks c_action98...I will check into this...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> you can root any android phone its very easy. All mine are rooted and all the bloated software is gone.


Read up on it and it seems easy. Can you then connect the phone to a pc and use that to modify it?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Read up on it and it seems easy. Can you then connect the phone to a pc and use that to modify it?


Depends on the rooting program you use the One I did my Lenovo went through the computer. When I did the my wife S4 it was the same. 
try this place these are really smart guys
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s5


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

When it comes to mobile Internet Globe now has the most 3g/4G coverage out of all the carriers. Smart claims it has LTE but it is NOT LTE. And where they could have 4G speeds their network is so oversold that you won't have reliable service. 

That being said you still have regional differences. Smart was a little more reliable in Valenzuela than globe but down in Lilo-an Southern Leyte globe is king and their Internet is 3-5 mbit. 

Just get a dual Sim phone and slap smart and globe Sims in. You'll be covered. 

Snip


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> Depends on the rooting program you use the One I did my Lenovo went through the computer. When I did the my wife S4 it was the same.
> try this place these are really smart guys
> Samsung Galaxy S 5 - XDA Forum


Thanks for the link. That's my wife's phone, think I better experiment on my S3 first haha


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Extra charges*



mcalleyboy said:


> I have PLDT DSL/wifi built into unit, 3 mbps, phone package, it comes with a land line and you can buy a SIM card for 250 peso's (from the PLDT office only) for your cell phone it doesn't require loading (you can't load it) and you can make a call from anywhere to and from your house land line, you can also buy an additional SIM card and make calls from one cell phone to the other, plan runs me 1,299 Peso's a month.
> 
> Most phones here have more than one SIM card slot and that's a good thing, weather here can be extreme and if one company gets taken out you can use the other for making calls, If your traveling you could also lose cell service so back up is a good thing. SIM cards from Globe, Sun, Smart aren't expensive and can be purchased at most spots but do require loading, it's a real pain I agree and another negative with these companies is the constant advertising they send you.


Late note, this service is new for me, so bills are a little late in getting to me but I do get charged for using my phones, SIM Card, I still prefer the service, loading SIM cards or running out of load gets old.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Late note, this service is new for me, so bills are a little late in getting to me but I do get charged for using my phones, SIM Card, I still prefer the service, loading SIM cards or running out of load gets old.


I AGREE!!!!! I can't imagine having to run down to some store every time I need to re-load my phone...

I would much rather purchase a monthly service that I can rely on no matter where I am or what I am doing...searching the internet with Data...texting or calling...I just want to find a decent phone plan and pay by the month and forget about all the load stuff.

I am hoping that I will have other more constructive things to focus my time on...

mcalleyboy...Do you have a company name or website you can send me in a private message about the plan you are using? Thanks...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I AGREE!!!!! I can't imagine having to run down to some store every time I need to re-load my phone...
> 
> I would much rather purchase a monthly service that I can rely on no matter where I am or what I am doing...searching the internet with Data...texting or calling...I just want to find a decent phone plan and pay by the month and forget about all the load stuff.
> 
> ...


I've never had to run to the store, they have either come to me or one of the nieces takes the phone. Loading your phone realy isn't a burden.


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

Gary D said:


> I've never had to run to the store, they have either come to me or one of the nieces takes the phone. Loading your phone realy isn't a burden.


I think all the telcos have the capacity to "pass a load"

A friend or relative can transfer a load to you phone for free.

We are currently in Australia with a globe sim card on international roaming.

Family can text to this phone for 2 pesos instead of about 60 pesos if they text to aussie phone.

We only use it here for receving texts.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

gavison said:


> I think all the telcos have the capacity to "pass a load"
> 
> A friend or relative can transfer a load to you phone for free.
> 
> ...


The wife does exactly the same here in the UK and when she needs load the sister in law passes the load from the Philippines.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

If you have a bank account with BDO (and I think BPI is similar) you can reload your phone via the BDO website and also via the sim card menu too. I added my BDO account to my Smart sim under Smart Money -> Mobile Banking and it works pretty well.


----------



## Druidia (Apr 21, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I AGREE!!!!! I can't imagine having to run down to some store every time I need to re-load my phone...
> 
> I would much rather purchase a monthly service that I can rely on no matter where I am or what I am doing...searching the internet with Data...texting or calling...I just want to find a decent phone plan and pay by the month and forget about all the load stuff.
> 
> ...


"Loads" can be purchased online.

I have both prepaid Smart and Globe SIM cards. They're on roaming since I'm in the US - each maintained for PHP10-PHP11 every 123 days so I can receive SMS from the Philippines. The point of it? So people in PH only have to spend PHP1/SMS they send me while I'm in the USA.

Prepaid SIM cards make sense in PH because a lot of people in PH also have landline phones. Prepaid SIMs are for carrying around a phone. Incoming calls and SMS are free. You only pay for outgoing and outgoing calls/SMS and "outgoing" is something you can completely control so it makes sense not to pay a fixed high amount for something that is just an "extra" phone utility.

When I'm in PH and will be doing a lot of calling (such as when I'm on the road and have little access to a landline phone), I subscribe to Smart's UNLI services - PHP150 for 7 days of unlimited calling and texting. I also subscribe to Globe's GoSakto services - PHP350 for 7 days of unlimited calling/texting/web. You can usually custom fit your services to whatever suits your needs.

I have both Smart and Globe because the people I know either have Smart or Globe or both. Unlimited calling/texting services only apply to within network calls/texts. Plus, there are areas where Smart signal is stronger than Globe and vice versa. Kinda like T-Mobile signal being strong in highly urban areas but almost non-existent in, say, rural Wisconsin where having a Sprint phone becomes practical.

One important thing to note about Prepaids in PH - Smart balance does not roll over. Globe balance rolls over.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PLDT Update*



mcalleyboy said:


> I have PLDT DSL/wifi built into unit, 3 mbps, phone package, it comes with a land line and you can buy a SIM card for 250 peso's (from the PLDT office only) for your cell phone it doesn't require loading (you can't load it) and you can make a call from anywhere to and from your house land line, you can also buy an additional SIM card and make calls from one cell phone to the other, plan runs me 1,299 Peso's a month.
> 
> Most phones here have more than one SIM card slot and that's a good thing, weather here can be extreme and if one company gets taken out you can use the other for making calls, If your traveling you could also lose cell service so back up is a good thing. SIM cards from Globe, Sun, Smart aren't expensive and can be purchased at most spots but do require loading, it's a real pain I agree and another negative with these companies is the constant advertising they send you.


I had what must have been one of the best connections ever and great package but after Typhoon Glenda I'm left hanging with some of the poorest customer service yet, no follow up, no fixing my internet connection and nothing but bills.


----------



## cream (Jul 2, 2014)

you do not have to 'run down to the store' every time you purchase load. 

with two dual SIM phones, I use all three main networks in the Philippines, SMART, SUN and GLOBE, but SMART is the primary one. 

I buy load mostly in 500 cards, these should not cost you 500 but less than 500, like maybe 490 or even as low as 475. Though they won't advertise this normally and you have to ask them how much the 500 cards are. They should never be 500. 

with 500 pesos you get 83 free texts to any network. 

best SMART promo is the Mega 250 monthly promo text MEGA250 and send to 2477.this gives you unlimited text to ALL Networks (Smart, TNT, Sun, Globe & TM), 180 minutes call to Smart, Sun and TNT and up to 100MB mobile internet browsing.

you should always have a stock of P100 cards in reserve of each network you use precisely so you never have to 'run down to the store' to get load. 

in addition, I also have a 'spare' SMART SIM that I keep loaded with at least P100 so I can pass myself load to my main SMART SIM using 808 should the need arise.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Update on my connection*



mcalleyboy said:


> I had what must have been one of the best connections ever and great package but after Typhoon Glenda I'm left hanging with some of the poorest customer service yet, no follow up, no fixing my internet connection and nothing but bills.


Turns out that my connection problems were due to a screw mounted incorrectly in between the DSL power line, this damaged my modem unit it's been fixed and everything is working great, I also received a hefty refund. Never had an issue with the PLDT SIM card, it worked when all the other lines were shut down during the Typhoon.


----------



## Cherry La Chica (Nov 4, 2014)

Haha yes, in phil. almost everything is sold in retail.. even the phone loads. 

I only use one phone and not two, i cannot handle two phones at the same time.. too multitasking for me, i am also loading it.. im not using plans, i only load enough like enough for text and call my family and friends. i'm not that a texter type. I don't reply much unless its emergency, i'm more active to viber, whatsapp, wechat, fb on my friends. 

I know some people here who uses 2 phones, one is their personal phone while the other one is company phone.


----------



## mjfrost (Dec 13, 2013)

Any suggestion on where to buy a phone in Manila? 

Thanks - Mike


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Head to any mall, massive choice of phone shops


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

mjfrost said:


> Any suggestion on where to buy a phone in Manila?


It depends on what you are looking for and how much you want to spend.

What I mean is, if you want an iPhone or Samsung Galaxy or HTC with a warranty, I would go to one of the big malls like MegaMall or SM North Edsa and head to the Cyber Zone and buy from one of the stores there (not kiosks, but actual stores). Just compare prices because the prices can vary from store to store in the same mall.

If you are looking for a new smart phone but arent picky about the brand, every mall in Manila has the stores selling Cherry Mobile and MyPhones for relatively cheap. I would splurge on an extra battery because when the one that comes with it dies in a year, they probably wont have any more stock of that particular battery.

If you just want the cheapest used phone you can get, Greenhills or St Francis Square is the place for you. Tons of vendors who will sell you just about any used make and model that you can name. Just make sure they power it on to prove it works.

Good luck!


----------



## mjfrost (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks - I want a cheap, no frills, reliable smartphone for a girlfriend. Knockoff would be ok if it works. FYI, she lives on Mindanao if that matters.

Mike


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Watch out for fakes*



mjfrost said:


> Any suggestion on where to buy a phone in Manila?
> 
> Thanks - Mike


If it's a fairly large store and branded, such as Cherry Mobile, (I like Cherry Mobile) their computer parts are made by Qualcomm a Satellite company and their prices are really good, quality is there and I'd only buy from a Cherry Mobile stand or even better larger store. Cherry Mobile has a nice Tablet and I think runs around 4,000 peso's, the also have the touch screen cell phone's and some have internet access dual or quad core, quad core cell phone will run about 4,000 peso's and most phones here have the dual SIM card capability (Important if you get around allot or need to get a hold of somebody).

Watch out for fakes... the small stands have the Samsung and all the brands and they're fake, they work but not as well and the quality isn't so hot the prices for these tablets vary from 1,500 - 5,000 peso's. 

If you do find a cell phone you like get a battery replacement and another charger (parts are hard to find). You'll find that these girl friends sometimes end up being our wife's so the phone you give her will be the phone that you'll be trying to contact her on.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

mjfrost said:


> Thanks - I want a cheap, no frills, reliable smartphone for a girlfriend. Knockoff would be ok if it works. FYI, she lives on Mindanao if that matters.
> 
> Mike


Reliable and Knock off don't mix well.

Go for the Samsung Dual SIM models.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

mjfrost said:


> Any suggestion on where to buy a phone in Manila?
> 
> Thanks - Mike


Greenhills is the electronics area capital of Manila.

But any cellphone store outlet inside the major malls would suffice.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I have a few questions regarding the availability of services and use of mobile telephones in the Philippines.
> 
> I have always heard people talking about purchasing their "load" for their mobile phone devices. Do they not have monthly services available there like the rest of the world? Is this your only option in the Philippines is to purchase a "load" and then when it is used up...go back and buy more "load"?
> 
> ...


Globe has a good to excellent sales service. 

BUT their after sales is THRASH specifically for postpaid units.

Just imagine yourself calling their "hotline" and waiting for 30-1 hour just to talk to some untrained service advisor that is like a robot but not as efficient.

And NO, after sales can not and will not be entertained through the store that you bought or applied for the cellphone unit.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Global customer service disaster*



galactic said:


> Globe has a good to excellent sales service.
> 
> BUT their after sales is THRASH specifically for postpaid units.
> 
> ...


You ain't kidding when it comes to thrashy and down right wreckless customer service with Globe. I worked at a call center for 7 years and your not supposed to laugh in the call center but frequently it sounds like a comedy show and they're probably laughing at responses from customers.

007 clearance before starting your phone call, hopefully you have a full charged battery and don't run out of SIM card load, they do have toll free numbers but those numbers seem to be to the worst call centers. 50/50 chance that they speak enough English to get through the phone call and the option was push "1" for English speaking. Lack of information and virtually no information and zero call backs on issue's.....that's reality. 

Globe had some sort of serious engineering issue in our municipality for what turned out to be 6 months (first half of last year), I'd had enough, those WiFi units.....I never want to see them again. Technicians kept leading me on and they are out right liars, they mentioned it was only me and another guy having troubles with our internet but it turned out to be the entire area, I tried to upgrade but there was no option and I mentioned this to the Technician so I asked him is there another service provider in my area? Look everything was done and I hung on for 6 months and his reply was he doesn't know. Found out PLDT had DSL in my area, I switched in an instant the customer service is good, it's fast, it's sane and so is the technicians that fix things. 

To be fair to Globe, PLDT botched the installation and it caused me issues for the first two months they set a screw in-between the DSL (power line wire, shorting) mounting so I had a crackling line and it burned out my modem unit, once they figured that out it's been beyond awesome and no more SIM cards that require loads another sore subject I get tired of texting, reason we have phones is so that we can talk.


----------

